# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Resinas Anti-Fosfatos

## Ricardo Lacerda

Sendo uma das resinas mais utilizadas pelos "Reefers", a dúvida por vezes instala-se nos mais inexperientes..."-Qual devo comprar?".
Expresse aqui a sua opinião e diga-nos qual a melhor resina anti-fosfatos.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Caro amigo Ricardo,

O uso de resinas removedoras de fosfato, assim como todas as outras resinas são somente para casos de emergências.
No caso das resinas removedoras de fosfato elas contém um composto químico chamado "Alumina", um composto de alumínio e este componente prejudica alguns tipos de coral.
Então, como disse acima a recomendação do uso destes tipos de resinas é somente para casos de emergências.
Dentre as marcas descritas acima, a SEACHEM ao meu ver é a melhor.  :Pracima:

----------


## miguel

amigo rinaldo,
desconhecia tal facto e usei sempre estas resinas por prevenção desconhecendo tal facto... será possivel uma explicação mais alargada deste facto? se não for pedir muito claro...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Nem todas as resinas são de compostos de alumínio . Por exemplos o Rowaphos não contém alumina. Além disso nem todos libertam compostos de alumínio para a água. Depende da sua composição . O da Kent Marine não liberta. Os corais sensíveis aos compostos de alumínio são os "Leather" tipo Sarcophyton e Sinularia , mas geralmente o que acontece é que ficam fechados alguns dias quando o produto é novo. Mas repito que nunca vi isto acontecer com as duas marcas que mencionei e além disso o fabricante refere o mesmo na bula.
Eu também uso preventivamente . Além disso alguns destes produtos precipitam os silicatos como o da Kent Marine.Claro que se tivermos os fosfatos muito elevados e uma explosão de microalgas devemos aplicar uma dose maior durante 2 ou 3 dias e depois remover porque ao fim deste tempo estará saturada . Se for a titulo preventivo podemos deixá-la mais tempo antes de a renovar seguindo as instruções do fabricante.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Minha "bronca" com as resinas é outra. Pra mim nunca devemos tratar o efeito e sim a causa. Aquário bem montado deve exportar os fosfatos que entram inevitavelmente, preferencialmente de forma natural e sustentada, e reduzir ao máximo suas entradas.

Não há melhor combate ao fosfato que as caulerpas em refúgio. Podas constantes evitam que se reproduzam e morram, e removem o fosfato do sistema. Água de boa qualidade na reposiçao reduz as entradas, e alimentação na quantidade certa evita o acúmulo.

Resinas são um paliativo, na minha opinião. Geram dependência do aquário no seu uso, e acabam agradando mais aos comerciantes que ao bolso do aquarista.

Funcionam, são um recurso que podemos usar em emergências. Agora, no fundo no fundo está longe de ser ideal. Aquário saudável não usa nem precisa usar resina.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Perfeitamente de acordo Gustavo. 
As resinas servem para :
- emergencias ,leia-se explosões de microlagas devida a excesso de fosfatos
- prevenção em aquariofilistas mais inexperiente( nem todos os aquariofilistas têm o mesmo grau de conhecimento que lhe permita rapidamente identificar problemas e resolvê-los antes que se tornem incontroláveis) e/ou que ainda não conseguiram montar um setup ideal ,com refugio, agua de osmose etc por questões economicas ou de espaço
- aquarios no inicio, não equilibrados

Eu ,pessoalmente prefiro Chaetomorpha no refugio ou na lagoa para exportar nitratos e fosfatos ,porque é uma alga de crescimento rápido e que nunca liberta factores toxicos ou inibitorios do crescimento de outros corais, tal como acontece ,por vezes ,com a Caulerpa( devemos eliminar todas as folhas em decomposição. Dentro da Caulerpa é de evitar particularmente a racemosa ,porque embora seja a mais bela é no entanto a mais tóxica.Também uso a Caulerpa longifolia, porque é bastante atraente para além de eficaz.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gonçalo Proença

e falou o mestre  :Smile: 

as resinas, carvões activados e mais o raio só servem para "remendar" causas temporárias e nunca "curar". 

ai tem de se ir à causa e tentar lutar contra fosfatos e nitratos com um bom sistema de filtragem que contemple exportação dos mesmos, trocas de aguas regulares, etc.

muita gente usa caulerpa mas pode ter efeitos bem nefastos. em termos de população de refugio prefiro mangais que são de crescimento lente mas quando começam a "carburar" em termos de exportação são quase tão eficientes como a caulerpa, demoram é muito mais tempo a serem eficazes, é mais a longo termo do que propriamente com outras macro algas que as coisas são mais a medio/curto prazo.

um abraço a todos,

Gonçalo Proença

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Hummmmmm, mestre só se for o Gustavo pela sua formação e experiênçia. Eu apenas mando umas "bocas" para estimular a discussão.
Hoje, conversando com o Nilsen (Livros-Reef Secrets e Modern Coral Reef Aquarium) disse-me algumas coisas muito interessantes acerca da evolução dos aquários na Alemanha . De há 4 ou 5 anos para cá a obsessão por SPS trouxe aquarios sobre-escumados, com fundo quase sem areia ou mesmo nus , e com pouca biodiversidade , pouco alimentados e com meia duzia de peixes magros.O pânico das algas é quase esquizofrénico. Os aquários acabam por ter poucas espécies e os moles particularmente as xénias e as cespitulárias não sobrevivem por falta de nutrientes. No entender dele e no meu são aquários feios e pouco naturais e nos quais os peixes não são felizes.
O fundamentalismo nos metodos pode ,como vemos conduzir aos 2 extremos.
Não existe um método perfeito . O equilibrio entre os vários métodos dependendo do grau de  conhecimento do aquariofilista , do que quer manter e da sua disponibilidade economica deve ditar a proporção entre eles, mas sempre procurando uma abordagem o mais natural possível, mesmo que, durante o percurso ,ou melhor o longo percurso até atingirmos o equilibrio, tenhamos que usar certas " muletas " para nos ajudar .

Como diria o outro ," já agora vale a pena pensar nisto".
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Desde que o aquario tenha peixes e os alimentamos regularmente fosfatos vao sempre ser um problema especialmente em aquarios dominados por SPS. A comida que alimentamos os peixes especialmente "flake food" contem uma grande quantidade de fosfatos muitos suplementos usados como phyto e outros tambem conteem grande quantidade.

Randy Holmes-Farley:




> Organic phosphorus compounds, as well as orthophosphate, are so prevalent that any natural food will contain significant concentrations of phosphorus.  Flake fish food is typically about 1% phosphorus (3% phosphate equivalent) by weight.  Consequently, if 5 grams of flake food is added to a 100 gallon tank, there is the potential for the inorganic orthophosphate level to be raised by 0.4 ppm in that SINGLE FEEDING.  That fact can be a significant issue for reef keepers:  what to do with all of that phosphorus?


Embora como o Gustavo mencionou belamente que existe varias maneiras eficazes de exportacao mas tudo depende de quantos peixes contem e a frequencia de alimentacao e bem possivel que usar algas num refugio ou um bom escumador nao e o bastante, as vezes e NECESSARIO algo para ajudar na batalha. O uso de resina anti-fosfatos e outra arma. 




> De há 4 ou 5 anos para cá a obsessão por SPS trouxe aquarios sobre-escumados, com fundo quase sem areia ou mesmo nus , e com pouca biodiversidade , pouco alimentados e com meia duzia de peixes magros.O pânico das algas é quase esquizofrénico. Os aquários acabam por ter poucas espécies e os moles particularmente as xénias e as cespitulárias não sobrevivem por falta de nutrientes. No entender dele e no meu são aquários feios e pouco naturais e nos quais os peixes não são felizes.


E dificil eu tentar explicar em portugues e portanto vou deixar que RHF explique bem em ingles embora ja foi tocado um pouco aqui: DSB - Como fazer da maneira correcta? porque muitos se teem desviado do uso de areia no aquario.

Phosphate Sinks in Reef Tanks: 




> "Calcium Carbonate
> There are, however, other possible sinks for phosphate. One is precipitation onto the surface of calcium carbonate, such as the sand beds that many people use. The absorption of phosphate from seawater onto aragonite is somewhat pH dependent, with the maximum binding taking place around pH 8.4 (see Millero’s link below), with less binding at lower and higher pH values. If the calcium carbonate crystal is not growing, then this process is reversible and the aragonite (or calcite) can act as a reservoir for phosphate. This reservoir may make it difficult to completely remove excess phosphate from a tank that has experienced very high phosphate levels, and may permit algae to continue to thrive despite cutting off all external phosphate sources. If you are experiencing an algae problem, it might even be a reason to want to keep the pH at the high end of normal (say, 8.3 to 8.5) and not at the lower end (7.8 to 8.1). The relationship of CaCO3 to the phosphate cycle is being studied by Frank Millero and his group in relation to the Florida Bay ecosystem (Millero's studies). If the CaCO3 crystals are growing, as they often are in some parts of our systems, then I’d expect some of this phosphate to get buried and locked into the CaCO3 crystals.
> 
> 
> A side effect of the adsorption of phosphate onto aragonite may well be the reported impact of phosphate on calcification of corals. The presence of phosphate may inhibit the formation of calcium carbonate crystals via surface adsorption, and this effect may very well be the factor that inhibits calcification of corals at high phosphate levels. If true, then I would speculate that anything that you do to lower the free PO4-- concentration may limit this impact. Such factors would include normal or lower pH (shifting the PO4-- toward HPO4--) and normal or higher calcium and magnesium (because they complex free PO4-- )."

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola

Eu uso PhosEx da jbl,o aquario é novo :Admirado:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Eu uso "PhosGuard" da Seachem.
Não vejo moles de espécime alguma (e são algumas no meu àqua),ter qualquer problema.
 :SbOk3: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## joaocostal

Eu utilizo da Sera

----------


## Helena Pais

Tropic Marin

----------


## Santos Dias

Por muito interessante que o tema seja não sei German .logo não posso votar no que desconheço  :SbSourire:

----------


## ricardotrindade

Eu uso o Deltec Special Carbon, serve como carvão activo e retira tambem os fosfatos.

----------

